
Bloomberg Reports Steve Jobs Passes Away - hornokplease
https://twitter.com/#!/emilychangtv/status/121730402015657985
======
rachelbythebay
[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/statement-by-apples-
board-o...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/statement-by-apples-board-of-
directors-2011-10-05#)

------
hornokplease
Bloomberg reporter Emily Chang tweeted:

 _Steve Jobs just passed away via Apple_

